# Whatddya Think? Enter?



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

So today I walked into my room and was greeted by this lovely face xD She looks all "Derp", like she blanked out or something:lol:
"....Uhhhhhh..."


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry the pic is kinda big!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lmao, definitely, love it


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha this is very cute! I like it XD


----------



## Yurusumaji (Aug 1, 2011)

Adorkable!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I love her expression...


----------

